# Coopers getting in on the game of daft brewing machines?



## welly2 (23/6/16)

Just got a mysterious email from Coopers with not much information other than "Click to discover"

http://brewart.com/

Looks like a daft brewing machine.


----------



## crowmanz (23/6/16)

Here's hoping for an affordable Williamswarn copy!

EDIT: Someone on beerthread fb page found this: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3AA_z_s789mc4J%3Awww.newsmaker.com.au%2Fnews%2F66216%2Fbrewart-unveils-worlds-first-fully-automated-personal-brewing-system+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au#.V2tbjdJf272


----------



## mycle (23/6/16)

More here http://www.beerandbrewer.com/beer-press-button/

EDIT: Really just the same press release as above.


----------



## crowmanz (23/6/16)

depending on the price it might be alright for a small experimental batches etc. but being sold via Harvey norman I doubt the price will be that best.


----------



## welly2 (23/6/16)

I'm still struggling to see who these type of devices are aimed at. I'm sure, given the right price, that _some_ people who are into kitchen gadgets like breadmakers and sodastreams etc. will buy them but I just feel like a beer making device isn't in the same market as breadmakers, particularly considering the price of these devices.

Maybe I'm not "thinking outside the box" enough. I suppose decent coffee machines cost upwards of $500, perhaps it isn't too much of a stretch for someone who's got a passing interest in beer and a bunch of spare cash to buy one of these devices. Perhaps a 5-10L capacity is ideal for those sort of people. You chuck your ingredients in, press a button, monitor it on your iPhone and a week later you've got beer. Then you're left disappointed, as you are when you make a Sodastream Cola drink. Then it gathers dust.


----------



## jackgym (23/6/16)

welly2 said:


> I'm still struggling to see who these type of devices are aimed at. I'm sure, given the right price, that _some_ people who are into kitchen gadgets like breadmakers and sodastreams etc. will buy them but I just feel like a beer making device isn't in the same market as breadmakers, particularly considering the price of these devices.
> 
> Maybe I'm not "thinking outside the box" enough. I suppose decent coffee machines cost upwards of $500, perhaps it isn't too much of a stretch for someone who's got a passing interest in beer and a bunch of spare cash to buy one of these devices. Perhaps a 5-10L capacity is ideal for those sort of people. You chuck your ingredients in, press a button, monitor it on your iPhone and a week later you've got beer. Then you're left disappointed, as you are when you make a Sodastream Cola drink. Then it gathers dust.


Why would you be left disappointed? If it made good beer it wouldn't be left gathering dust. Let's just see how it pans out.


----------



## Grott (23/6/16)

Agree in letting it pan out but horses for courses, it's not for a session drinking. With this system I'd say 10 litres or 5 is for those that drink perhaps one or two at a time and when finished are prepared to wait 10 days plus for the next batch. However the unit may be great for real experimentation where you only want one now and again. ( have 6 units for continuous pig outs, ha)

For me I'd say the price would push me towards using that money (if freely available) on a lot of other things brewing or otherwise.


----------



## welly2 (23/6/16)

jackgym said:


> Why would you be left disappointed? If it made good beer it wouldn't be left gathering dust. Let's just see how it pans out.


Mainly because I suspect these devices and similar devices won't make good beer. Of course, I've got nothing whatsoever to back up that assertion. It's just me making unfounded accusations. It might make amazing beer, but I doubt it (again, no good reason for my doubt but y'know).


----------



## wynnum1 (23/6/16)

Fed this on facebook whats the cost to advertise on facebook.


----------



## Yob (23/6/16)

4 or 5 of them would suit those WW fanbois to keep a production run going of other than kit beers...


----------



## TheWiggman (23/6/16)

"The BeerDroid brews 10 litres of beer at the push of a button, while the BrewFlo dispenses fully carbonated beer with a frothy head without the use of CO2"

I'll be keen to hear how they carbonate (a process involving carbon dioxide) without the use of carbon dioxide.


----------



## AJS2154 (23/6/16)

Maybe it ferments under pressure Wiggman......and carbonates that way??


----------



## crowmanz (23/6/16)

oh the beer and brewer article has the price.



> The BrewArt BeerDroid retails for $799 and the BrewFlo for $699.


BrewDroid looks like it makes 10L and the BrewFlow looks like it dispenses from the 5L kegs. For a person into craft beer with a bit of spare change you could get the set and not be without beer long.


----------



## Grott (23/6/16)

All I can say to the pricing is fu............................k. And then there is the ingredients!


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/16)

Pub quality beer. Oh still my beating heart.


----------



## Randai (23/6/16)

Seems like a lot of cash to spend on beer. Might aswell just go buy cartons of swill. Maybe its for the pancake mix style. It'd be bloody cheaper and easier to go kits.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> "The BeerDroid brews 10 litres of beer at the push of a button, while the BrewFlo dispenses fully carbonated beer with a frothy head without the use of CO2"
> 
> I'll be keen to hear how they carbonate (a process involving carbon dioxide) without the use of carbon dioxide.


Carbon dioxide could be collected with a small compressor stored and reused.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

Randai said:


> Seems like a lot of cash to spend on beer.


Tell that to the WW folk


----------



## megabyte (24/6/16)

It sure looks cool though...

My 2c. They're trying to make homebrew go mainstream, which is very powerful if they succeed. If they can make brewing quality beer as easy and convenient as cooking dinner, there's the potential for yet another revolution in the way beer is produced - disrupting the beer giants. I'd love to be one of the guys selling shovels (beer machines) when that gold rush begins. Meanwhile I'd also love to live in a world where brewing great beer doesn't _have_ to take half a day. A man can dream.

All this said, I'm still skeptical about whether they will produce decent tasting beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

Michael Burton said:


> All this said, I'm still skeptical about whether they will produce decent tasting beer.


You should read the K&K thread :lol:


----------



## megabyte (24/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You should read the K&K thread :lol:


Lol wait up, you know I started that thread yeah? I'm the poor sod that can't get his kits to taste good (yet), hence my fears that this new goop processor may further entrench homebrew's bad reputation. However, if it _is_ possible to make great beer with dehydrated ingredients it really opens up a world of possibilities.

Imagine if you could buy a DogfishHead 90 minute IPA recipe, pop it in one of these breadmaker gizmos and enjoy it fresh a few weeks later as if you got it straight from the brewery. It could be better than the old dusty bottles imported from half way across the globe. Also it's tax free


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)




----------



## Randai (24/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tell that to the WW folk


WW? that Williamswarn one?

Holy crap just looked up the price. Fuuuuck that. Man you could have a kegerator with two kegs, full co2, fermentation fridge. Doesn't even make the damn wort for you.

Wooooooooooow, why even bother. Just go Kit and Kilo and call it a day at $100 bucks.


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/6/16)

Randai said:


> WW? that Williamswarn one?
> 
> Holy crap just looked up the price. Fuuuuck that. Man you could have a kegerator with two kegs, full co2, fermentation fridge. Doesn't even make the damn wort for you.
> 
> Wooooooooooow, why even bother. Just go Kit and Kilo and call it a day at $100 bucks.


Those things are for people who have more dollars than sense.


----------



## klangers (24/6/16)

It may use compressed air to nitro and partially carb the beer. That would only work if it carbs on demand, or it would oxygenate your beer. For that price there's no way it scavenges carbon dioxide from fermentation and liquefies it (EDIT: if it didn't liquify it, it would need a big gas bag/balloon and that would look exceptionally daft). The thing would need to be serviced like a car. I'm going to guess that it's just pressure-fermentation with a solenoid valve that closes after a period of time, and/or a back pressure regulator (not the same as a relief valve). Just like those horrible little plastic barrel things you could get from kmart.

It is completely possible to build a _fully_ automated brewery. There's no reason why the quality wouldn't be as good as anything else.

From an engineering standpoint it's not difficult. 

What makes me highly skeptical of any of these attempts at full automation is that, well, it isn't full automation. The easiest way to reduce the control system complexity is to reduce the process complexity. This is what they've done. "Let's just ferment goop that's way easier than trying to control all-grain wort production, wort cooling, CIP etc"

When I see a mini automatic valve matrix, CIP tanks, pumps, refrigeration (either DX or reticulated water/glycol), mash rakes, grain silos and grain transport and countless other processes/items that are proven again and again to be necessary to make good beer, then shall I say that a truly automated beer machine has been achieved. But until then, colour me skeptical.


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/16)

Coopers are way off track here.
A good idea would be to bring out a system where we could enjoy their beer at home, on tap like you get it at the pub.

It would involve big PET containers of Coopers brands that you could buy from bottle shops and serve from a device with a tap that would fit in your fridge. Then............................


----------



## klangers (24/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Coopers are way off track here.
> A good idea would be to bring out a system where we could enjoy their beer at home, on tap like you get it at the pub.
> 
> It would involve big PET containers of Coopers brands that you could buy from bottle shops and serve from a device with a tap that would fit in your fridge. Then............................


That's a great idea! Lionel Richie could even sing one of his hits for the initial advertising campaign, and perhaps heavily discount the product at NRL finals


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Coopers are way off track here.
> A good idea would be to bring out a system where we could enjoy their beer at home, on tap like you get it at the pub.
> 
> It would involve big PET containers of Coopers brands that you could buy from bottle shops and serve from a device with a tap that would fit in your fridge. Then............................


And maby they could secure the services of a prominent R&B / soul singer who was huge in the 80s to help them promote it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Coopers are way off track here.
> A good idea would be to bring out a system where we could enjoy their beer at home, on tap like you get it at the pub.
> 
> It would involve big PET containers of Coopers brands that you could buy from bottle shops and serve from a device with a tap that would fit in your fridge. Then............................


Not sure if you have noticed, but you can get Coopers in 50lt stainless steel vessels, they have been doing that for some time now they tell me


----------



## Crakkers (24/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


Not sure if it's been pointed out anywhere else on the forum, but this stuff is made by Cooper's.
They were canning it when I did a brewery tour a couple of years ago.
The tour guide was quick to point out that it was made to specs provided by the "Home Brand" people, but who knows, I've certainly never made any to compare it with the Cooper's branded stuff.


----------



## paulyman (24/6/16)

Michael Burton said:


> Imagine if you could buy a DogfishHead 90 minute IPA recipe, pop it in one of these breadmaker gizmos and enjoy it fresh a few weeks later as if you got it straight from the brewery.


Isn't that exactly what the new PicoBrew will do. With recipe packs designed by the breweries?


----------



## megabyte (24/6/16)

Oh yeah, I forgot that part of the PicoBrew sales pitch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

Crakkers said:


> Not sure if it's been pointed out anywhere else on the forum, but this stuff is made by Cooper's.
> They were canning it when I did a brewery tour a couple of years ago.
> The tour guide was quick to point out that it was made to specs provided by the "Home Brand" people, but who knows, I've certainly never made any to compare it with the Cooper's branded stuff.


Well considering that Coopers are one of the largest manufactures of malt it would not surprise me at all


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/6/16)

Still. What hooked me into brewing my own beer was my first goes Coopers cans. A 30lt plastic fermenter etc. It made good beer that I liked better than the shelf product. Fresh? Maybe.
Now I All Grain 40lt brews and ferment in a 50lt kegmenter. The pressure ferment way. Beer finishes self carbonated (almost). These products are just scaling down that even more. My 40lt brews I can have finished drinkable Ales from 14 days from grain to brain so to speak.
I like the fact that if a product like this ends up on the shelf at local stores then the craft beer thing must be coming to fruit? Even when its just another throwaway product etc.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/6/16)

I think homebrewing can just stay nice and quiet and away from the prying eyes of those who would make money from taxing the homebrew community more than they do already. We smoke and slow cook meat, make our own sausages, bake our own breads, grind our own grains, grow our own food, grow our own hops and so on and so on ... the less the Government intrudes on this lifestyle the better.


----------



## peteru (25/6/16)

You need to roast your own coffee too - another activity where the commercial results are almost entirely inferior to what you can do at home.

It's even cheaper than brewing to get started with coffee roasting. You can get a popcorn roaster for $12-15 from K-Mart/Target and decent green beans can be had for under $20/kg


----------



## TheWiggman (27/6/16)

We have a bunch of home brewers here commenting on a new home brewing machine. I reckon we aren't the market Coopers are targeting. 95% of forum posters are here because they are avid or practicing home brewers, the remainder are after quick advice on airlocks or bottling time. They've got the gear and probably aren't ready to splurge on a flashy system that does what their gear already does but simpler.
It's analogous to coffee. For years people have been using Blend 43 (K&K) then affordable grinders and espresso machines hit mainstream (AG). There's a disparity between the two options - spend the money and go hard, or take the easy low cost option.
This machine looks like it's hitting the coffee pod market. Priced in between the two options for those who don't mind spending a bit extra for the better quality, but can't be bothered with the full kit and caboodle. It's also a flashy looking machine that takes its place on the kitchen bench to make an aesthetic statement. 

How many people out there fit into that bracket for beer? Tough market to create if you ask me. Anyone asked a non home brewing beer drinker what they thought of it?


----------



## megabyte (27/6/16)

Great perspective Wiggman. There are a lot of parallels with with the (now ubiquitous) coffee pod machines and it would be interesting to know what the non-home-brewers think about it.

There was a statistic buried in an email from WilliamsWarn a while back inferring that 32% of our male population have tried brewing, but given up. If true, it suggests there could already be a large market waiting for these daft machines. It certainly can't hurt that they're nearly an order of magnitude cheaper than the WW only 3 years later.

Wait another 3 years and they may be $79 at Aldi?


h34r:


----------



## yankinoz (27/6/16)

Unless I missed something in the links, the promotion says nothing about ingredients or temperature control. If it could do AG, heat and cool, it would be a fantastic bargain. But from the pic and price I'd guess it uses extract only and relies on you to control temps externally. No bargain, and you tie up your kettle until fermentation is done.
.


----------



## DU99 (27/6/16)

cooper's did buy mr beer in the states,this device should suit the americian market


----------



## AJS2154 (27/6/16)

Whlist everybody is knocking these machines, I am eagerly awaiting the release. I am going to buy one, take it home and never unbox it. I will keep it under the stairs for 40 years. I will then bequeath it to one of my grandkids. He / she will make a fortune selling it on the futuristic EBay store......listed under the "over marketed and weird machines that were made for wankers too lazy to learn how to do something worthwhile" category. It will be the only remaining machine. All the others will be jettisoned down the local gully after the turkeys that bought them realised they were a waste of good money.

Go ahead, knock all you like. Buying opportunity exists for the long term thinker. Anthony

Now, if only I could stump up the $8k needed for one of those WW machines. Damn, another long term play.


----------



## Grott (28/6/16)

And if you don't keg or bottle the results don't you need the other expensive machine to chill and pour 5 litres? What do you the do with the other 5?, leave it in the brew machine until needed? (thus can't make another brew), pay out for another 5 litre keg?
Then again if you have the money, don't drink much and don't offer to anyone, probably ok?


AJS2154 said:


> Now, if only I could stump up the $8k needed for one of those WW machines. Damn, another long term play.


----------



## Blind Dog (28/6/16)

http://www.applianceretailer.com.au/2016/06/harvey-norman-launch-coopers-beer-machine/#.V3Hn_fl96Ch

Costs $1,500 for both machines, and a 10L beer making pack is $45. That's maybe a $15 saving over buying a carton (8L to 9L) at Dan's assuming you ignore other running costs. They appear to be temperature controlled.

I'm not a fan of these machines in general, but I can see the appeal if it works, is a simple as it sounds, it cleans itself/is easy clean, and the beer packs are decent quality. Reckon HN will be selling a shed load at Christmas, particularly as it seems you can buy the brewing machine for $800 and add the dispense unit later. Most will no doubt end up gathering dust once the initial excitement is over


----------



## megabyte (28/6/16)

It just looks so sexy. Custom backlit LCD screen, curvy textured injection moulded plastics. Just as soon as I can get a chip injected into my brain that makes K&K beers taste good I'll be buying one!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/6/16)

Haha. I'm trying to imagine where they're going to get lists of fantastic reviews from to help sell the product.

Defenately not home brew forums! :lol:


----------



## Exile (28/6/16)

> The BrewArt system comes with a range of BrewPrints (RRP $44.95)


Fark me.... $44.95 for a box of black shiny ingredients to make only 10 litres


----------



## TheWiggman (28/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> *It's analogous to coffee.* For years people have been using Blend 43 (K&K) then affordable grinders and espresso machines hit mainstream (AG). There's a disparity between the two options - spend the money and go hard, or take the easy low cost option.
> This machine looks like it's hitting the coffee pod market. Priced in between the two options for those who don't mind spending a bit extra for the better quality, but can't be bothered with the full kit and caboodle. It's also a* flashy looking machine that takes its place on the kitchen bench to make an aesthetic statement. *


Blurb - 

BrewArt marketing manager, Scott Harris, said that the BrewArt system was designed specifically for modern lifestyles.
“Just as people like to make their own barista quality coffee at home, now they can make their own pub quality beer,” Harris said.
“We have focused on style as well as function so that every design feature adds to the experience of ‘crafting your masterpiece’.”

I'm considering a career change to marketing, hopefully pays better than posting anonymously on the internet. Would also suit my modern lifestyle (whatever that is).


----------



## indica86 (28/6/16)

It does look good actually. But I'd prefer to brew better than the usual pub offerings.

Like a coffee pod machine and a bread machine.
Actually the bread machine could do with a revamp into the Bakery Machine. Throw in a sachet and choose sausage roll, cream bun, sourdough whatever,,,,


----------



## crowmanz (28/6/16)

Australian Brews News has some photos of it up on their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/BrewsNews/?fref=ts

Photo of pouring in DME article of how it goes will be up later this week apparently


----------



## pcmfisher (29/6/16)

What they need to invent is a machine that you chuck some ingredients in at breakfast time and when you get home you have a couple of litres of beer ready to drink.
**** this waiting a week business.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (29/6/16)

pcmfisher said:


> What they need to invent is a machine that you chuck some ingredients in at breakfast time and when you get home you have a couple of litres of beer ready to drink.
> **** this waiting a week business.


In Queensland we have a machine called a FRIDGE that does this very same job...


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/16)

Randai, on 23 Jun 2016 - 8:15 PM, said:




Randai said:


> Seems like a lot of cash to spend on beer.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tell that to the WW folk



C'mon Stu. You know we do... Loud and often!


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Coopers are way off track here.
> A good idea would be to bring out a system where we could enjoy their beer at home, on tap like you get it at the pub.
> 
> It would involve big PET containers of Coopers brands that you could buy from bottle shops and serve from a device with a tap that would fit in your fridge. Then............................


I believe it could could be a major coup for Coopers to repurpose ALL those Tap King units, that Tooheys has paid people to take, and create a new market for Coopers products.

They could certainly stick it to the big boys, and charge/offer a 50c recycling fee on new 3 litre bottles.

Coopers? You reading this?

I'd be interested in some Pale, Sparkling, Stout or Dark ale. Even some occasional amounts of Coopers Clear, PIls or mild for BBQs/ladies/ other friends.

I'm supportive of having Vanilla Ice being their front man, but would prefer John Safran and his rap band, Raspberry Cordial, for local content


----------



## klangers (29/6/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I believe it could could be a major coup for Coopers to repurpose ALL those Tap King units, that Tooheys has paid people to take, and create a new market for Coopers products.
> 
> They could certainly stick it to the big boys, and charge/offer a 50c recycling fee on new 3 litre bottles.
> 
> ...


Yeah! And if you (Coopers) need help with the packaging line (assuming you can buy it from Lion), I may know someone who helped put it in originally h34r:


----------



## Mattwa (1/7/16)

More detailed video on the system.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYYUl5V64RI

Looks like the avoid using CO2 by having a goon bag in a bottle like those funky euro kegs. Assuming they are fermenting under pressure, how do they ensure no co2 is lost during kegging?


----------



## Elz (1/7/16)

Good on em, and anyone else who moves home brewing forward (some may think backwards!). Bugger what the traditionalists say; If this introduces others to the craft of home brewing its gotta be a positive. Sure not for everyone but we all gotta start somewhere. Why not with a well know company. 
Cheers
Elz


----------



## TSMill (1/7/16)

At least they are adhering to the reinheitsgebot by only using elements, enhancers, hops and yeast.


----------



## SBOB (1/7/16)

while the cost per brew is huge, and its not all grain, and all those other complaints

Thats a pretty impressive setup for someone who just wants a toy to tinker with. People spend much more on plenty of other useless things, at least this one makes beer


----------



## wynnum1 (2/7/16)

The price may be high so they can discount who buys bottles cola at the supermarket at full price even when its half priced is expensive.


----------



## manticle (2/7/16)

My sandwich is also flat what is the time please harry wants a pumpkin


----------



## wobbly (2/7/16)

manticle said:


> My sandwich is also flat what is the time please harry wants a pumpkin


Every one else had strawberry jam except grandma who rode a bicycle!!


----------



## panzerd18 (3/7/16)

Who owns Brewart?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/7/16)

I like the concept, I am not sure if they would be a major source of income for the manufacturer, or a lift in overall sales figures for Harvey Norman, would be a good to see some reviews for the beer, just because its DME doesn't mean anything, after all I have read accolades on here in the past concerning a craft brewery who I have mentioned before uses DME in their brews.


----------



## adamh (4/7/16)

If you pour a beer out of a bottle is it not pub quality? Or are they saying the quality of the beer they put into bottles is less than the quality of beer they put into the kegs that are sent to pubs?? :blink:


----------



## kunfaced (4/7/16)

I have been trying to get my old man into brewing for a long time. This is what the cashed up yobbo needed to pike his interest. If it stretches his brewing enthusiasm an inch then it has already done its job. At least the cash isn't headed to CUB.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/7/16)

I have a theory why a lot of us on here home brew (all grain brewing). It isn't just about the self satisfaction of enjoying a beer brewed to your own taste, or the money saved by brewing that particular beer. Lots of people have brewed beer but not continued on with it. I believe that within most if not all of us on AHB, the scent of the barley in the mash tun, the hops in the boil, releases endorphin's in our brain which in turn makes it a pleasurable experience just in the process of brewing beer probably more so than the actual drinking.
Doesn't stop there, there are lots of experiences which scent on our senses play a major part, even if this machine could produce a beer I would be happy to drink, it would not satisfy that smell of hops in the boil or barley in the mash tun.


----------



## peteru (5/7/16)

That categorisation certainly doesn't apply to me. I don't brew because of the sensory experiences encountered during the process. It's all about the final product, the means to get there are just a particular process. If I could get the beers I want to drink at a reasonable price point, I couldn't care less about losing the messy or labour intensive parts of the "making beer" experience.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

If I could buy good beer for 2 cents a pint, I'd still brew.


----------



## peteru (5/7/16)

manticle said:


> If I could buy good beer for 2 cents a pint, I'd still brew.


But if there was a varied selection (let's say the range that Beer Cartel + Leura Cellars have) at 2 cents a pint easily available, would you have started brewing in the first place?

I think there are many brewers that started brewing because they wanted to drink something better that what was easily available. Clearly some people enjoy the process, but I doubt that "having a go at making it yourself" would have been the primary motivator for the majority.

Either way, my point is that one size does not fit all, the same way as there isn't only one right way of making beer. If Cooper's want to team up with a "Brewing Thermomix" company and try to get a higher profile for homebrew, then good luck to them. The market place will sort itself fairly quickly and we'll see if it is a one season fad for cashed up people or something that will hang around and mature over a decade.

The timing is good. In time for father's day and Christmas.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

Absolutely. One size does not fit all.

However getting into brewing got me more into beer. Been into various Belgian beers and German beers for a while due to (past) hospitality work but brewing really got me into trying the variety and understanding more about what I'm trying.

You're right - I started with kits as a poor student spending too much on beer but I do also enjoy home cooking, gardening and a bunch of other vaguely DIY stuff so it's hard to say for sure. I can only say that as I am now, I wouldn't give it up.


----------



## trustyrusty (5/7/16)

Looks very nice, problem is that it only brews 10 L at time and I think if you buy their ingredients is $1.20 a schooner ($2.10 a long neck)....might as well go to bottle shop and buy a case without having to do any work?) -
I was wondering if anyone was going to make an automated system like that - BUT 10 L.... Why not 23 L, just a bit more plastic and steel, same components...
There are storage systems with the beerflo ....or what ever is called, quite clever.. More than 10 L would be OK...
Tapking was dropped because it all seemed a good idea the time until you did the math and not worth it....
cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/7/16)

I think that the reason 10 litre was chosen was purely for size of the unit, a 20 litre would not add any more than a couple of dollars to the cost, can the 10 litre storage containers be bought as extras, I would imagine they would be available, maybe not everyone can drink 10 litres in a sitting.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/7/16)

I think there are large storage bottles you can buy that fit in the beer dispenser (A little tapking like) (that apparently you dont need CO2)
and you could bottle if you want.. They have called the malts and yeast by numbers and letters.... ie recipes will 2x E, + 1x A + Y3...
The combinations will be huge, but it will mean people will use a wheat yeast with a larger recipe etc..etc... Could be interesting results...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/16)

The only concern for anyone buying this set up is, if they flop will the ingredients still be available, would hate to think of anyone spending that coin and after a year or two it becomes worthless.


----------



## crowmanz (6/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think that the reason 10 litre was chosen was purely for size of the unit, a 20 litre would not add any more than a couple of dollars to the cost, can the 10 litre storage containers be bought as extras, I would imagine they would be available, maybe not everyone can drink 10 litres in a sitting.


The dispenser uses 5L PET keg/bottles, so one brew fills 2 of the kegs or you can bottle it.


----------



## wynnum1 (6/7/16)

If it works will there be others who supply cheaper ingredients like printer cartridges.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/16)

No doubt there will be plenty of room to move in regards to pricing they will be testing the market at the higher end first, could the ingredients be put together by a purchaser of this set up?


----------



## Crakkers (6/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> could the ingredients be put together by a purchaser of this set up?


I don't see why not.
Surely it wouldn't be that hard to adapt different DME based recipes to suit the equipment. 
It would certainly be a lot cheaper than buying their kits.


----------



## TSMill (6/7/16)

Hops 8 with its zingy orange peel and coriander spices looks interesting....as does hops 7 with its "biscuit malt aromas"

Nothing like brewing the real thing at home with premium ingredients eh?


----------



## wynnum1 (7/7/16)

What is the cost for _fresh wort kit would seem to be a cheaper option and if they can put fruit juice in plastic containers without it going off or exploding then why not sell _fresh wort in smaller quantities.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

Well you could make your own fresh wort and store in 10 litre containers, but would then be defeating the simplicity of the whole idea, I would consider getting one, something useful to have between brewing sessions.


----------



## trustyrusty (14/7/16)

BTW 10 litres with a bit of waste is a case of beer...


----------



## wynnum1 (5/9/16)

BrewArt Complete Kegging Pack BrewFlo $699 expensive for a 5L kegging system 
The liner they use in the plastic keg bottle is that similar to a goon bag does it use air pressure to dispense the beer could it be adapted to work without paying for the BrewFlo.


----------



## megabyte (7/9/16)

I'd say you're right that it will force air into the cavity between the goon bag and the keg to dispense the beer and keep it under pressure to stay carbonated. I suppose you could jerry rig an aquarium pump to do the same and just keep it in a regular fridge.

After watching the video again I notice they mention a "compressor" in the brewflo. It's great to hear they're not using cheap thermoelectric coolers because it should help keep the power bill down and it also justifies a lot of the price when you compare it to (say) a new fridge.

Unfortunately I also picked up that they seem to only offer a 1 year warranty. As a potential early adopter willing to drop some serious dollars on the system it feels like they're not putting much faith in their product. A 1 year warranty is already implied under fair trading in Australia and I'd be so disappointed if it carked it after 13 months.


----------



## wynnum1 (8/9/16)

Even with i year warranty that does not mean that after a year the company can escape warranty repair faults.Also depends on the cost of the item and these are not cheap items but will they be around in a year .
They say the liner is single use only and its $15 for 4 liners and tubes could possibly be refilled .


----------



## BKBrews (8/9/16)

peteru said:


> But if there was a varied selection (let's say the range that Beer Cartel + Leura Cellars have) at 2 cents a pint easily available, would you have started brewing in the first place?
> 
> I think there are many brewers that started brewing because they wanted to drink something better that what was easily available. Clearly some people enjoy the process, but I doubt that "having a go at making it yourself" would have been the primary motivator for the majority.
> 
> ...


I fall under the new brewer category and it was definitely because I thought it would be 'cool' to make my own product. I couldn't imagine ANYONE getting into brewing because they think they can produce something as good or better than what's commercially available - until you immerse yourself in a community like this and start learning about what's involved and how it works, you're oblivious to the possibilities.

I'm currently drinking a beer from my second ever brew and I'm blown away at how it's turned out. Still a long way from being perfect, but I'm enjoying it as much or more than the hop thief 8 I had last night. Until you start this process I don't think you have any idea that would be possible. And since I put this brew down I think I've increased my knowledge by 500%....


----------



## wynnum1 (9/9/16)

_Excise_ duty what does the government get from each bottle or can of beer and then theres the cost of the bottle and can there is profit in selling home brew ingredients because of the tax.


----------



## DJR (26/9/16)

Mattwa said:


> More detailed video on the system.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYYUl5V64RI
> 
> Looks like the avoid using CO2 by having a goon bag in a bottle like those funky euro kegs. Assuming they are fermenting under pressure, how do they ensure no co2 is lost during kegging?


wow i buy this and get to dip my feet in the pool with a blonde lady, where do i sign up?

Yet another overpriced brew gadget to gather dust when the novelty wears off


----------



## peteru (26/9/16)

Maybe, if you upgrade to the brunette, the novelty won't wear off as quickly.


----------



## Bridges (6/12/16)

Sorry I was a bit late on this, but I see the beerdroid as a pretty cool jigger. If it did 20 litres I'd be racing out to buy one. A temp controlled fermenter that is plug and play. I'm assuming I can make 20litres of wort in my BM and then split into 2 10 litre cubes then ferment in the beerdroid as required. I don't see anything that says you must use a coopers kit with it. The dispenser though... Meh...


----------



## Bax (6/12/16)

Exile said:


> Fark me.... $44.95 for a box of black shiny ingredients to make only 10 litres


 In all fairness it did look as though you could get ingredients for 28 dollars as well, depending on what you got.

That said. That's still between 2.8/4.4 bucks per L. That's almost the same price as buying cheap cartons from Uncle Dans. I think my current batches of extract / kits and bits are still coming in around 1 dollar / L.

I think it's a good idea, but I can't see the market - I think there will be a lack of customisation with the kits as well. I'm pretty keen to go into Harveys and have a look at one to see how it'll work. But I definitely won't be buying one at that price. Give it a few years and hopefully they'll be down to 300.


----------

